# Officer Down: BIG STONE GAP, Va



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

BIG STONE GAP, Va. — Town of Big Stone Gap Police Chief Stephen Hamm has issued a statement following the death of one of his officers this morning.

_"It is with a heavy heart that I must inform our community of the line of duty death of Officer Michael D. Chandler. His battle to survive today was truly miraculous. But, he succumbed to his injuries around 7:00 p.m. this evening at the hospital with his family at his side. Mike's loss will be felt by our town and across all of Wise County. Not only did he serve as an officer with the Town of Big Stone Gap Police Department, but also as a volunteer with the Big Stone Gap Fire Department. Please keep his family in your prayers tonight, as this should have been a day to celebrate his 29th birthday - not a day to mourn his passing."_

While on duty, Town of Big Stone Gap Police Officer Michael Chandler stopped out with an individual shortly after 4 a.m. Saturday (Nov. 13) who asked the officer to conduct a welfare check on an individual at a vacant residence in the 2500 block of Orr Street. When Officer Chandler arrived at the residence, he encountered at least one individual. It was during this encounter that Officer Chandler was shot.

A Wise County Sheriff's Office Deputy was first to arrive on scene. Officer Chandler was found lying unconscious in a ditch along the driveway to the residence. His patrol car and another vehicle were both at the scene, but there was no other person at the scene.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

May this animal be caught and prosecuted to the fullest extent and punished accordingly.


----------

